# Maumee River - Small Complaint



## WeekendWarrior

Yesterday myself ad two friends fought the river in our boat and located our limit of good eating Jacks. However, in navigating the river we were bombing by flying jig heads everywhere we went. I am no river expert at all, but I have been fishing it for more then 20 years. Through these years of fishing we have learned through trial and error all the uncovers, dead heads and other lower unit busters. 

In order to get a 17 foot boat with a 50hp outboard up and down the river safely, you sometimes have to navigate closer to the wading crew then you may like (with in 80 yds) on a few stretches. I ask this, is it truly a contest to see if you can hit us with your jigs? Speaking for many other boaters, we pay good money for our rigs. We take the due diligence to maintain our boats for safe transits to and from. 

Are you jealous? If so, I have an idea..... Save a $1000 and buy a boat.

Nothing p!sses me off more then to have a cracked windshield or motor cover from some of you idiots......

Feel free to comment.


----------



## die4irish

OH this should get good


----------



## Shark Attack

Typically they're the same guys that wade through good holes and push the line to the middle of the river that are compelled to "teach you a lesson" for running you're boat through there river. Unfortunately the more crowded it is the ruder people become. Congrats on getting you're fish.


----------



## slaughtereyez

I am a wader but also a Lake Erie boater...if your doing nothing wrong and going at a slow enough speed passed them then good for you and shame on them, sling some led back at them, it'll hurt them a lot worse then it'll hurt your boat! 
If your an A-Hole which im not saying you are, and flying by them or boating in a rude manner, then I'd sling lead at a boat too...waders will be waders and boaters will be boaters...fair mannered people will get along and the dicks of the world will forever be just that, not a thing we can do about it!


----------



## revpilot

There's no reason for it, like SE said if your being courteous about it. Just remember the river run brings out some of the best fisherman around, but it also brings out more of the worst!!!!!!!!!

I would try the flare gun instead of flinging lead back.........


----------



## Rivercrazy

Warrier, 
Always good fishing with ya. Yesterday was no exception. I think next outing we will have to break out the stove and anchor "upwind" from a paticularly obnoxious line of waders. The only thing worse than wading and watching a boat "clean house" is smelling the aroma of sizzling Bacon at the same time. After all these years I still am amazed at the fellas that feel
they have to be almost to the top of their waders in water to get those fish! It is COMBAT fishing at its best on the weekends for sure.


----------



## acklac7




----------



## WeekendWarrior

Rivercrazy said:


> Warrier,
> Always good fishing with ya. Yesterday was no exception. I think next outing we will have to break out the stove and anchor "upwind" from a paticularly obnoxious line of waders. The only thing worse than wading and watching a boat "clean house" is smelling the aroma of sizzling Bacon at the same time. After all these years I still am amazed at the fellas that feel
> they have to be almost to the top of their waders in water to get those fish! It is COMBAT fishing at its best on the weekends for sure.


Indeed, it was a fun time. Well needed!!!! 

"After all these years I still am amazed at the fellas that feel
they have to be almost to the top of their waders in water to get those fish!"

I believe all of our fish came 5 feet from shore in the breakwater. A 4 year old with a snoopy pole could have caught them from shore where we were fishing and the wader line up river was 60 yds out in the river.


----------



## bkr43050

I am in no way implying that you should not be up there in the river with your boat as you have every right to do so but I am just curious. Is the fishing that much better up in the tight quarters that make it worth going up there? I have fished the river a bit several years ago wading but never have from a boat. I always hear that the majority of the fish spawn on the reefs so I guess I figured there would be plenty of fish downstream from the waders. Am I wrong in that assumption? I have always wondered why anyone would want to fight that current in their boat to fish it. When it is running high it could be a real chore.

Bottom line though is as you said. There is no reason that guys should be slinging lead at you.


----------



## The Producer

WeekendWarrior said:


> Indeed, it was a fun time. Well needed!!!!
> 
> "After all these years I still am amazed at the fellas that feel
> they have to be almost to the top of their waders in water to get those fish!"
> 
> I believe all of our fish came 5 feet from shore in the breakwater. A 4 year old with a snoopy pole could have caught them from shore where we were fishing and the wader line up river was 60 yds out in the river.





WeekendWarrior said:


> Maumee River - Small Complaint
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Yesterday myself ad two friends fought the river in our boat and located our limit of good eating Jacks. However, in navigating the river we were bombing by flying jig heads everywhere we went. I am no river expert at all, but I have been fishing it for more then 20 years. Through these years of fishing we have learned through trial and error all the uncovers, dead heads and other lower unit busters.
> 
> In order to get a 17 foot boat with a 50hp outboard up and down the river safely, you sometimes have to navigate closer to the wading crew then you may like (with in 80 yds) on a few stretches. I ask this, is it truly a contest to see if you can hit us with your jigs? Speaking for many other boaters, we pay good money for our rigs. We take the due diligence to maintain our boats for safe transits to and from.
> 
> Are you jealous? If so, I have an idea..... Save a $1000 and buy a boat.
> 
> Nothing p!sses me off more then to have a cracked windshield or motor cover from some of you idiots......
> 
> Feel free to comment.




this past weekend was a little crazy.there are 2 sides to fishing up there, boating and wading. i have fished both. everyone has the right to be there whether wading or boating. a little common sense goes along way on both parts.



i understand your frustration for destruction of property. i do not understand how you don't see that you caused some of it yourself. you took a boat out on one of the lowest fish-able river flow/level days yet this year, on the most crowded days of the week, and fished within 5 feet of shore. lol at that point why not save the gas and just fish from shore? no risk to your rig and no reason to get mad. some people go out of there way to be rude and its just wrong. the guys casting at and in boats will get what life has in store eventually and the guys in boats that cast and snag waders will get theirs too.

i hope that no harm comes to your rig and you catch many walleye's this year as well as making alot of good memories too.


----------



## Rivercrazy

I personally dont mind the Circus and find it cheap entertainment. Almost like free anger management therapy getting "jawed at" and giving it back. I think the only casualty Sat. was a spilled Clamato reaching for the net. Its all good and in 2 weeks it is on to the jig bite on the "big pond" The same as last year and "God willing" the same as next.


----------



## General

When we were salmon fishing on 18 mile creek we had the same problem. We were in a boat and there were a lot of people on the peirs casting their lures into our boat. IMO if you have the boat you should have the right away. 

Just my Opinion. Its a lot more trouble hauling a boat up and fighting the current.


----------



## firstflight111

thats why i dont go up anymore ..because they own that river... or that what they say...do what i do get the line and cut of there bait ...


----------



## Shortdrift

Good post and sage advice.


----------



## rutnut245

I don't know if any of you guys witnessed the dept. of watercraft/fire dept. or whoever it was today.They were down by the bridge practicing river rescues I assume.One or two guys would jump in the river and the other guys in the boat would make a big loop,come around and haul them back into the boat.Anyhow,when they got done they shot upstream at a pretty good clip that created a big wake/wave that ran to both sides of the river and they did this 10 yards in front of all the guys fishing off the island at the fort.They had to have been practically knocked off their feet.I realize it's deeper over there but there was no need to swamp those guys,they could have just slowly motored through there.


----------



## Carpman

There is no reason the people should be wading deep enough to get knocked off their feet in the first place. Why do people think that the water has to be 1 inch from the top of their waders? Funny how people think they have to be out as far as they can go and cast as far as they can cast, when in fact there are probably fish behind them closer to the banks. 



rutnut245 said:


> I don't know if any of you guys witnessed the dept. of watercraft/fire dept. or whoever it was today.They were down by the bridge practicing river rescues I assume.One or two guys would jump in the river and the other guys in the boat would make a big loop,come around and haul them back into the boat.Anyhow,when they got done they shot upstream at a pretty good clip that created a big wake/wave that ran to both sides of the river and they did this 10 yards in front of all the guys fishing off the island at the fort.They had to have been practically knocked off their feet.I realize it's deeper over there but there was no need to swamp those guys,they could have just slowly motored through there.


----------



## Steel Cranium

I welcome the guys buzzing by me in their boats. More times than not, I caught an eye soon after a boat would come by. Therefore, I cast behind, not at the boat. I believe that it stirs the eyes up a bit and gets them a little more aggressive. Had a few days at bluegrass where all fish in the limit came as boats were moving in the area.


----------



## Steel Cranium

Carpman said:


> There is no reason the people should be wading deep enough to get knocked off their feet in the first place. Why do people think that the water has to be 1 inch from the top of their waders? Funny how people think they have to be out as far as they can go and cast as far as they can cast, when in fact there are probably fish behind them closer to the banks.



The guys who have water to their nips are often short guys like me trying to stay in line with taller guys like Swantucky. Unfortunately, I have to wade deeper than I would like during busy periods with a long lineup. I normally move to a location where I can wade in shallower water, but that isn't always the case during busy times.


----------



## Flathead76

Most of the time the boats that get bombed by lead deserve it. Guys who blow by the line at 30 yards will get whats coming to them. Boaters are pretty much helpless in this matter because who in thier right mind is going to stop and start a fight with a whole line of jerks.


----------



## Jitterbug52

Oh I can hear Aretha singing....R-e-s-p-e-c-t! I have fished the walleye run a number of times and have seen enough of the rude behavior to keep me off the Maumee until the smallies and white bass arrive and the rude ones stay home or terrorize some other place.

My question is this...the game wardens seem to notice every little infraction...from snagging to undersized fish, etc...certainly one would think that if they saw a bunch of guys bombing a boat with their jigs....they could step in and at least give the guys a warning. Or am I'm being too naive 
here? LOL!


----------



## fordman

im just wonderin why youd take a boat if a kid with a snoopy pole could catch em 5ft off the bank. lol. with the majority bank fishin or wadin i think id just join the group for a week or 2 then take the boat to the lake jiggin. thats what i do. be thankful you got a boat for that option.


----------



## Slogdog

I guess since I only brought in one legal Saturday my Snoopy pole was broken!

My buddy had a boat come by within 5 FEET of him. They were going slow but any issue with the motor at just the right time and we would have been sitting in the boat (without the owner).

I did see a boater yelling at a wader after their lines crossed and both thought for a moment that had a fish on. It was hilarious.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

fordman said:


> im just wonderin why youd take a boat if a kid with a snoopy pole could catch em 5ft off the bank. lol. with the majority bank fishin or wadin i think id just join the group for a week or 2 then take the boat to the lake jiggin. thats what i do. be thankful you got a boat for that option.


Allow me to better clarify, we were fishing back towards the shoreline. The fish were lying in slack water up along the banks. But yet the rubberized anglers were fishing in the middle of the river.


----------



## jiggin'fool

what pisses me off about the boats is when they come in and park right on the drift you have been catching your fish on! Might seem like I am bombing your boat when in reality that is the most productive drift I had that day! Aren't there other areas of the river that hold fish that arent accessible by waders? but I have never tried to hit someone... that is another reason for braid.... If I do snag a boats line you real it in and you get a whole rig!


----------



## rutnut245

Carpman said:


> There is no reason the people should be wading deep enough to get knocked off their feet in the first place. Why do people think that the water has to be 1 inch from the top of their waders? Funny how people think they have to be out as far as they can go and cast as far as they can cast, when in fact there are probably fish behind them closer to the banks.


They were standing in water a little over there knees.


----------



## swantucky

Although I can get out there with the rest of them I prefer to fish about waist deep, if my vest is getting wet I'm too deep. But sometimes you are just stuck, the line is out deep and if you don't join them you are not fishing that spot. I don't see how trying not to dip your elbows in the water on every cast is fun.

As far as the boats, I have seen the lack of respect go both ways. If you anchor your boat right where 20 guys are casting to, expect lures flying your way, that is the spot they have been hitting all day, don't expect all of them to move because you and your buddy showed up. The guys in waders don't need to cast at every boat that goes by, when the water is low there are only so many places to get a boat through, if you standing in the "channel" expect boat traffic. 

But like others have said the circus only comes to town for one month out of the year, I'd hate to miss it


----------



## next bite

i agree witn a lot of you. the thing is you dont need to wade up to the top of your wadders. last year i went out to the island and had a whole line in front of me. i was up to my knees. they were up to there waist. i caught more than they did as long as i keep my line away from them. sometimes i cast no more than 25 ft. in front of them. they would see were i cast and do the same and tangle my line. there are idiots and there are idiots. all to catch a fish. i could care less. at least i'm not working or having the wife yelling . i'm just glad i'm outside and not stuck inside somewhere!!!


----------



## OSUBryan

You can't control what other A-holes do. I just try to be kind to other fishermen, unless I am just flat out disrespected.


----------



## Lazy Eye

I have both waded and fished the river from a boat, if you are just crusing up river no big deal people should wait to cast until you have gone by. If you set your rig up where people are wading and in there casting zone well then ur just asking for it. But if folks cant wait to cast while you are passing by,they need to keep one thing in mind. 
When they accidently on purpose hit some one with a jig head or damage your property ie windshield boat or motor then I would have to think they are legally liable for such actions. Its like when u accidently shoot someone when hunting, it was an accident but there is still liablility. Seems pretty expensive when all u have to do is exhibit a little patience. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## timmyv

Flathead76 said:


> Most of the time the boats that get bombed by lead deserve it. Guys who blow by the line at 30 yards will get whats coming to them. Boaters are pretty much helpless in this matter because who in thier right mind is going to stop and start a fight with a whole line of jerks.


At no point is it or should it be okay to cast a line at a boat purposely?


----------



## Flathead76

timmyv said:


> At no point is it or should it be okay to cast a line at a boat purposely?


I never said that I have ever done this or that it is ok. If you were fishing in a boat fishing in a spot how would you feel if someone ripped by you at 30 yards in thier boat? How would you feel if you were fishing a spot and someone parked right were you were casting? Both sides need to have some kind of respect for each other. Other wise some one will be asking for problems.


----------



## Flathead76

This happened a few years ago while I was fishing the head of bluegrass island. Low water a boat comes rippin up less than 30 yards away from a very tight line of guys wading. The boater kicks up a wake making over a 1 foot wave as he is coming up the line of anglers. I reeled up and placed the jig in the bottom eye of the rod. I knew what was about to happen. The dude driving the boat was absolutely getting bombed with lead. I counted six broken lines and at least three of the hooks were imbeded into the person driving the boat. Not a pretty scene on both sides. If you put yourself in a bad situation you can expect bad results.


----------



## JimmyMac

People need to get a grip, if You want privacy buy some land, otherwise its public access. Someone purposely casting their line on my boat... To me that is the same as a punch in the face. Its gonna be a long day for one of us, cause I'm making a scene. Hack their line and fire back that jib in a sling shot.


----------



## sunrise-limit

guys that are wading get mad at the boaters cuz alot of them will just drive and sit over the holes. some boaters need to learn respect. but other boats are very respectful. but the few that arent ruined it for the good ones. now boaters have a bad name with the games that wade.


----------



## Sarge189

I have waded and fished the bank at fremont and maumee and have seen waders and those on the banks just start throwing at the boats. Its disrepectful and its those that don't know the lay of the land or the unspoken rules of fishing. You just don't come and sit on the hole with your boat.
At Fremont they sling those egg bobbers at the boats it will get there attention.


----------



## BFG

There are times when the boaters have absolutely no choice but to motor through where the wader guys are standing. A prime example is Fort Meigs. It's ludicrous how far out guys will go, and a boat has no choice. Ya'll have to remember that most boats draft much less when on plane or at higher speeds, and if they slow down they will likely hit bottom.

I know the wader guys don't care, but there is enough room for all of us to get along down there. I'm a wader now....and I have to admit it is a helluva lot more convenient, but not nearly as comfortable. 

Oh...and I might have jerked a rod or three out of someones hands when they cast their rig into my boat as I idled by them at the Fort.....


----------



## Weekender#1

guy A finds a good spot on the river when a friend takes him while they wade. GuyA has a boat at home and that was the most walleye he has ever caught. A guy A gets his boat and tries to fish the exact spot he fished from shore but he can set his beer down while fishing. guy A blows everone a load of Krap and leaves right down the run. Who is wrong, guy A, he is a dip ...., but that does not allow anyone to cast a jig at him. Why escalate, but I was young and a dumber ass than I am now. You will get your fish guys just take a break.


----------



## 8 gold medals

I have been a member here (more of a lurker for quite some time with more than one login because I lost previous ones...) I have gotten some great information from many of you and fished with several as well. I am from Pittsburgh and have fished the run for several years now. I look forward to it every year and have never had a problem with another soul. That said, I also own a boat (will be doing the purple jig dance this spring). I can promise you I would never interfere with the waders. Wade fishermen are limited where they can go most of the time on big water and boaters can certainly avoid them if they choose. Deliberately going through the waders is like wearing a Steelers Jersey at a Browns Game in Cland. You are asking for trouble. I have never had an issue in any water I fished with shore anglers when I am boating. Why? Because I give them their distance and show them respect. However, I have seen other boaters demonstrate absolutely pathetic behavior towards shore anglers and other boats alike. Personally, when wading I would not throw a sinker at you, but if you are a jagoff expect my line will be drifting under your boat toward your lower unit. Got a problem with it? Two choices, show others respect that you would ask for or come on over and party. Sorry, I have little respect for people that feel they must take precedent because they own a boat and feel that gives them some sort of entitlement. I apologize for the rant. Hope to see everyone in a week or two.


----------



## fredg53

No need to wade that deep im 5-10 never need to ho past my knees if u do u shouldn't be fishing that spot imo

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## big_mike

I have fished he river many years as well, and fish from a boat and wade. I have an older friend that can no longer wade in the frigid waters without loosing feeling in his legs so we use a boat. I have not had any problems with taking the boat up there, but I also put in at the 475 bridge and try to stay away from the waders, as when I wade I do not like the boaters parking over my drift either. If a guy has to try and hurt another person over a couple of fish then they have bigger issues. If I don't like where I am fishing because of other guys, then I try to wait them out till they leave or I will just go find another spot. I know it is getting harder to do with more people fishing the run, but it is possible.


----------



## Rivercrazy

Warrier, 
Although the "Circus" is in town, word has it the Eyes were stacked on the "humps" last weekend. They "crushed em". I dont think you will be too concerned with waders there. Bring on some reasonable weather and all will be good.


----------



## BFG

Exactly...I wish the wind would switch and the lake conditions would improve. Only game in town right now is the river...and damn it shows.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

8 gold medals said:


> I have been a member here (more of a lurker for quite some time with more than one login because I lost previous ones...) I have gotten some great information from many of you and fished with several as well. I am from Pittsburgh and have fished the run for several years now. I look forward to it every year and have never had a problem with another soul. That said, I also own a boat (will be doing the purple jig dance this spring). I can promise you I would never interfere with the waders. Wade fishermen are limited where they can go most of the time on big water and boaters can certainly avoid them if they choose. Deliberately going through the waders is like wearing a Steelers Jersey at a Browns Game in Cland. You are asking for trouble. I have never had an issue in any water I fished with shore anglers when I am boating. Why? Because I give them their distance and show them respect. However, I have seen other boaters demonstrate absolutely pathetic behavior towards shore anglers and other boats alike. Personally, when wading I would not throw a sinker at you, but if you are a jagoff expect my line will be drifting under your boat toward your lower unit. Got a problem with it? Two choices, show others respect that you would ask for or come on over and party. Sorry, I have little respect for people that feel they must take precedent because they own a boat and feel that gives them some sort of entitlement. I apologize for the rant. Hope to see everyone in a week or two.


Well, if I were you I would remain a lurker..... It is obviously apparent that you are from out of state. Not that we dont like your money spent in Ohio, just your lack of knowledge of navigating the Maumee in a boat is very dangerous. 

Having boated the Maumee for as far as I can remember, you can't help sometimes being close to the waders. BFG and other boaters can help me out here as well, the river changes yearly. Knowing the channels that are safe to navigate, I WILL NOT deviate my course due to waders having to be elbow deep in the water. Ever buy a boat motor? Especially a 4-Stroke? The last thing I want to do is lose a lower unit in attempts to dodge waders out past their respective boundries.

Remember all Ohio Rivers, Stream, Lakes etc are navigable waters. I have just as much, if not more rights to be on a river (IN THE WATER) then the waders in certain circumstances.

C'mon humps and reefs. The Shrine Circus is no longer fun to attend. Especially if their are Steelers fans there now - YUCK


----------



## Tailchaser

Years ago I would put my 14 ft. Smokercraft in at Maple st. & fish just this side of the old Maumee bridge. we caught all the walleyes we wanted. Does anybody fish that area with a boat ? That way we would stay clear of the waders.


----------



## Jigging Jim

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Sarge189

Hey 8 Gold,

I have Nothing but love for you my brother for we bleed the same blood Black n Gold baby. I hope your time fishing will be a great one this year coming all the way from Pittsburgh.


----------



## Carpman

All of these are very valid points why the run should be closed on both the maumee and sandusky. It will only take that one individual to take it too far and we will have an incident. IMHO, the disrespectful people out weight the respectful people wading the maumee, and gets more lopsided every year. All over 4 walleye for the day. Save your jig money and get on a head boat or charter. If you need to feed your family that bad, wait for the white bass run......gosh.


----------



## 8 gold medals

Sarge, thanks for the good words and best of fishing this year to you as well. Warrior, I really feel you have exposed yourself with that last post as to what kind of a person you really are. Best of luck to you and perhaps you can learn some respect for others some day.


----------



## Gern186

Carpman said:


> *All of these are very valid points why the run should be closed on both the maumee and sandusky. It will only take that one individual to take it too far and we will have an incident. IMHO, the disrespectful people out weight the respectful people wading the maumee, and gets more lopsided every year. * All over 4 walleye for the day. Save your jig money and get on a head boat or charter. If you need to feed your family that bad, wait for the white bass run......gosh.


Whatever man.....do you think that all the highways should be closed down because there might be a drunk driver out there and could cause a wreck?

Maybe we should cancel all the pewee baseball games this year too....a couple of parents might get into an altercation with the umpires.

There could be an incident on a headboat also....do you think we should close lake erie down because something could happen out there? Give me a freaking break buddy.

There are many good guys that fish the river, most of them have been doing it for MANY years. The number of dimwits down there are few and far between when looked at as a whole.


----------



## anglermama

Carpman said:


> All of these are very valid points why the run should be closed on both the maumee and sandusky. It will only take that one individual to take it too far and we will have an incident. IMHO, the disrespectful people out weight the respectful people wading the maumee, and gets more lopsided every year. All over 4 walleye for the day. Save your jig money and get on a head boat or charter. If you need to feed your family that bad, wait for the white bass run......gosh.


Speaking for someone who is down at that river every day during the run, regardless of the weather and bite, I will tell you that you are dead wrong regarding the people that come here to fish it! Not saying that there are no disrespectful people out there, but they do NOT out weight the respectful ones by any means. To be honest with you the biggest issue has been with some locals who think they own the river, and have some kind of attitude towards anyone they come in contact with. Then bi!&h about what a bunch of a$$hole are down there. 
And in response to Weekendwarrior, just because you are in a boat does NOT give you any more right to the river. It is attitudes like that, that start the problems and give the run a bad name. Since you are the only boater to chime in on here and say that "everywhere" you went saturday you had lead slung at you, leads me to think that it wasn't because the waders were being a$$es. (Not sayin that it makes it right, but well, just sayin) And just because I opt to wade rather than sit in my boat does not make me an idiot nor does it make MY life worth less than your boat!


----------



## rutnut245

Great analogy Gern and a very good point anglermamma.I must be a twisted individual cause I could read this stuff all day long when the fishin sux.The walleye bite in the river has slowed,at least for me,and the steelhead rivers were blown by yesterdays rain.I'm tryin to be good but I'm bored.


----------



## BFG

The circus comes to town every year on April 10th, which is when In-Fisherman, Ohio Game and Fish, Field and Stream, Steve Pollick, etc. etc. typically tell everyone to go. 

Some year I'm going to send the In-Fisherman guys a check for $100 and convince them to put May 10th....


----------



## Bucket Mouth

I think I'm going to one-up everyone and land right in the middle of the money waters in a ski-plane! Damn you all! My fish! I'll keep the engine running the whole time - I've heard it really turns on the bite!!!!

In all seriousness - that is why I opt out of the run. If I'm going to fish it, it would be from a boat. The eternal battle of boaters vs. waders (I am a wader who gets rides on friends' boats) is ever-prevalent.

I'm not sure what's worse - the battle of waders vs. boaters or going on Maumee Tackle's website to see Gary's misspelled nonsensical rants and his foray into politics while checking the updated pics he puts on there.


----------



## 419deerhunter

Bucket Mouth said:


> I think I'm going to one-up everyone and land right in the middle of the money waters in a ski-plane! Damn you all! My fish! I'll keep the engine running the whole time - I've heard it really turns on the bite!!!!
> 
> In all seriousness - that is why I opt out of the run. If I'm going to fish it, it would be from a boat. The eternal battle of boaters vs. waders (I am a wader who gets rides on friends' boats) is ever-prevalent.
> 
> I'm not sure what's worse - the battle of waders vs. boaters or going on Maumee Tackle's website to see Gary's misspelled nonsensical rants and his foray into politics while checking the updated pics he puts on there.


Wouldnt that be something a big a$$ plane coming in for a landing :airplane: 
I dont know what it is about the tackle shops website but it wont let me on her at my house have to check from my inlaws house


----------



## Carpman

And with all that money the "old timers" have spent over 20 years they could have bought themselves a hell of a boat to go fish the maumee mouth instead of fight the current and other fisherman in waders.........just sayin'

BTW: this is just my oppinion in these last few posts, don't take them to heart. No one is forcing you guys to read my rediculous posts......just sayin'


----------



## rutnut245

Tuesday when I was fishing the towpath,I witnessed the Pburg water rescue craft again.This time they ran their boat up on the rocks that are the remnant of the island that used to be in the middle of the river in front of the fort.Three of the four had to jump into the water and push the boat off,it wasn't easy for them either.Good thing they got a jet drive on that huge motor.

With the water at that level you certainly can't run willy-nilly all over the river.With those guys being local residents I would have thought they would know where you can go and where you can't.They were in a deffinate no power boat zone.If you can read water it's obviously shallow where they ran up on the rocks.When they stepped out of the boat the water was only halfway to their knees.That's why they're out there practicing I guess.


----------



## Sanitarian2

WeekendWarrior said:


> Well, if I were you I would remain a lurker..... It is obviously apparent that you are from out of state. Not that we dont like your money spent in Ohio, just your lack of knowledge of navigating the Maumee in a boat is very dangerous.
> 
> Having boated the Maumee for as far as I can remember, you can't help sometimes being close to the waders. BFG and other boaters can help me out here as well, the river changes yearly. Knowing the channels that are safe to navigate, I WILL NOT deviate my course due to waders having to be elbow deep in the water. Ever buy a boat motor? Especially a 4-Stroke? The last thing I want to do is lose a lower unit in attempts to dodge waders out past their respective boundries.
> 
> Remember all Ohio Rivers, Stream, Lakes etc are navigable waters. I have just as much, if not more rights to be on a river (IN THE WATER) then the waders in certain circumstances.
> 
> C'mon humps and reefs. The Shrine Circus is no longer fun to attend. Especially if their are Steelers fans there now - YUCK



Let me get my jet ski out and blast back and forth, twenty feet from you for a while, see how you like that, "more right" thought then. After all, I lose all ability to turn if I'm not running hard. Might be a good idea to close sections of the river to boat traffic during the run, whats' the ratio of boats to waders, 1-100?


----------



## Rivercrazy

die4irish said:


> OH this should get good


Definitely words of wisdom Irish!


----------



## Sarge189

Just reading all of the post regarding behavior on the rivers, for the most part I travel every year up to Fremont and Maumee and have had a great time meet really nice people and have ran into some jerks who are either locals that as someone said think they own the river and those that come from other cities and states that just don't have a clue.

For the most part its a blast being around good people that love what I love to do and thats fish and talk smack best words I like to hear is FISH ON:B

Sarge


----------



## Saugeye Tom

This is why I Don't go combat fishing and nor will my grand son


----------



## Rivercrazy

Saugeye Tom said:


> This is why I Don't go combat fishing and nor will my grand son


Your grandson may think its the coolest thing since "sliced bread" You can avoid the Circus by staying out of the traditional "hot" areas. The Fort, Buttonwood, right in the Jerome rapids etc. If you stay away on the weekend you can find plenty of elbow room. Crossing to the island is an adventure in itself. When the run is peaking, you can find plenty of room and fish between the bridge and Jerome Rd. and you can have a great fishing experiance while avoiding the crowds. I have been doing the river for 35+ years and God willing I will take a grandchild there someday. Heck, if you dont live far it is a neat spectacle for a youngster just hiking around. Good luck in all your fishing endeavers with your Grandson!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I had problems getting other peoples hooks out of my waders at buttonwood and it was on the weekend. The grandson does well wading for smallies here in the stillwater and great miami. We live in huber heights. He is 7 but maybe i should give it a shot. The only problem is he wants to use my citica baitcaster all the time. I cant get him to use the spinning gear anymore. Hey if you want you can borrow him! LOL


----------



## yonderfishin

Im gonna be at the maumee sunday , and I'll find a place to fish if there jerks there or not. I can always move to another spot if I have to.


----------



## juicebox

you guys can keep that black and gold crap, cause I'm sure that the brown and orange colors are represented on this site.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

who dey go bengals


----------



## Sarge189

yonderfishin said:


> Im gonna be at the maumee sunday , and I'll find a place to fish if there jerks there or not. I can always move to another spot if I have to.


Hey Yonder keep me posted I will be up Sunday around 6pm driving from Chillicothe and we will fish Monday morning. perhaps sunday if we make before dark.


----------



## JimmyZ

Wow. I live 10 mins down rd and this all just reminded me why I haven't been down there yet. There are rude people everywhere. Such is life. If your expecting a perfect day in or on the river, drop you expectations. If you can handle it, go, catch fish, have fun, go home.


----------



## yonderfishin

Sarge189 said:


> Hey Yonder keep me posted I will be up Sunday around 6pm driving from Chillicothe and we will fish Monday morning. perhaps sunday if we make before dark.


I wish I had monday to fish too but Im lucky to get one day. What location were you planning on fishing ?


----------



## Sarge189

yonderfishin said:


> I wish I had monday to fish too but Im lucky to get one day. What location were you planning on fishing ?


Hey Yonder, I don't know yet I got a buddy coming with me and he only has hip boots so a few good people from the area that know the river have suggested several area's. So I pray we can catch some fish in those areas. We are planning on staying until Tuesday afternoon.

Sarge.


----------



## Sarge189

juicebox said:


> you guys can keep that black and gold crap, cause I'm sure that the brown and orange colors are represented on this site.


Hey Juice lets hope and pray we have a season to talk trash about.


----------



## 419deerhunter

I should be out and around the area monday too


----------



## juicebox

Sarge i hear ya, but it doesn't matter, i still go to the games. SaugeyeTom, the bengals are the only other team I'll root for. against the steelers and ravens that is. i wish the maumee wasn't such a far drive for me, i'd come up and battle with you guys. i fish fremont about three times a year in the spring on average. sometimes more. i guess i should drive the extra 45 and come and try it out. sounds like fun down there. i have no waders so if cast into someones boat that would be doing something huh? you guys all be safe in that water...


----------



## Sarge189

juicebox said:


> Sarge i hear ya, but it doesn't matter, i still go to the games. SaugeyeTom, the bengals are the only other team I'll root for. against the steelers and ravens that is. i wish the maumee wasn't such a far drive for me, i'd come up and battle with you guys. i fish fremont about three times a year in the spring on average. sometimes more. i guess i should drive the extra 45 and come and try it out. sounds like fun down there. i have no waders so if cast into someones boat that would be doing something huh? you guys all be safe in that water...[/QUOTE
> 
> You should come on up heck I'm driving 3 hours to hang out and do some fishing.


----------



## Texan

I could be wrong, but call the authorities could end alot of this. Throwing lead at a boat or a fisherman is considered attempting bodily harm and can be ticketed. A boat coming in too close to a fisherman is also a violation, and all around unsafe. Now I have never been on the river, but if people are in or close to "boat lanes" that is also not a good thing ever and should be addressed by the authorities. Either way, in the end, we are all fisherman and enjoy a common hobby. At some point, you should go back to the golden rule and treat others the way you want to be treated. Sometimes its not wrong to turn the other cheek, unless the same person keeps doing it. There is no reason for anyone to get injured or lose their life over a little fishing whole!


----------

